

Rails 3.1 beta 1 released - chanks
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2011/5/5/rails-3-1-beta-1-released

======
zaius
Doesn't look like they've put together an official changelog yet, but the
major changes off the top of my head would be jQuery, Coffeescript, sass,
sprockets, css sprites, flushing & deprecation of rails 2 finders.

~~~
MartinMond
IMO the most important improvement is the IdentityMap

~~~
pdelgallego
Care to explain? I haven't hear about it.

~~~
tomeric
The IdentityMap makes sure that there is only 1 ActiveRecord instance for a
given row in the database.

This basically means that calling Article.find(3) and
Comment.where(:article_id => 3).first.article both return the same instance.

------
MatthewB
I just started learning rails...and I love it.

I am not an excellent hacker but I am learning more by the day. Ruby + Rails
is very fun.

~~~
uriel
Rails is the new PHP, sigh.

------
config_yml
Mountable engines seems to be major to me. I think (or hope) it will ignite a
whole new slew of cool gems.

------
jarin
Definitely looking forward to HTTP streaming and the new SASS/JS asset
handling!

------
anko
anyone know how the flushing/template streaming works? Is it automatic or do I
need to turn it on? How does it know when the head ends?

